# Things that make you go hmm...



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

4 year old flushes puppy down the toilet??

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090616...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDcHVwcHlzdXJ2aXZl


:-# :-#


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

It was a one week old puppy, the boy had taken it in the garden to play - it was muddy so he flushed it down the toilet.

What sort of mother leaves kids alone (or even allows kids near) a litter of 1 week old pups? Where was she while it was in the garden being played with? Grrrr
After it was flushed she left it thinking that they'd never see it again! It was only when it began to cry that she called for help.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

#-o In defense of the 4 year old and mother, kids can get into things in a blink of eye. The little boy said on the news today that he was trying to wash the puppy in the toilet (makes perfect sense if you are 4, then rinse him off so he flushed oops). I bet dollars to donuts the mom was folding laundry or something quick. Should the kid have had access to the puppy? No, but shit happens.

When my daughter was 3 we had a Rott puppy. The first day I went to work I left him in the bathroom with news papers because that is what my parents did when we had a new pup. That day I came home and was getting ready to mop the floor. I had the bucket with hot water and the mop sitting next to it when the phone rang. I turned away for a minute and heard a yalp. My daughter decided to pick up the 5 week old puppy and give him a bath in the bucket of hot soapy water (like Simba she said- I don't remember the details exactly) but my point is give the mom a break. 

Shit litterally happens and it happens fast. 

The puppy will most likey benefit as a dog from the episode. He just had a huge experience that may help him not to panick when he is faced with a tough situation. 

Working dog people could learn a thing or two about imprinting puppies from 4 year olds .....


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw it in the news yesterday. Horrible. Poor lil puppy!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

It's a cute little stinker. LOL I can't believe it lived.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought that method was only used to bathe cats!
Drop the cat in with a cup of soap. Hold lid shut and flush repeatedly till clean and rinsed thourghly.
DO NOT sit on the lid to hold it shut. Thos little legs full of claws have a geat reach. :-o


----------

